
More than 1,000 websites are mining cryptocurrency with your browser - plurby
https://discuss.httparchive.org/t/the-performance-impact-of-cryptocurrency-mining-on-the-web/1126/8
======
indescions_2017
Web-mining for revenue generation is inevitably becoming a legitimate
alternative to ad based streams. Especially on "torrents" sites, dark net
markets and the like. Goes without saying, should be opt-in. But providing the
users a choice: would you rather view a video ad, or use 50% of CPU to mine
join a pool while your consume our content, I'd estimate more than half would
choose to allow CoinHive to run. Naturally, these services are trivial to
block as well.

For large sites (100M+ user per month), web mining revenue may be less than
10% of current ad monetization rates. But factoring in cryptocurrency
appreciation and ability to quickly transact digitally and anonymously with
mined coins, adds another dimension to the possibility space. Epect this trend
to continue.

